# YouTube Channels for Historical Research



## Brian G Turner (Nov 29, 2013)

I'd love to see what other YouTube channels are out there that are useful for historical research.

One I watched a lot is Lindybiege, not least his entertaining explorations of ancient and mediaeval weapon use, and explorations of the ancient past:
Lindybeige - YouTube

I've just come across scholagladiatoria which looks like it also has some useful weapons research, too:
scholagladiatoria - YouTube

Does anyone have any other channels worth paying more attention to for historical research?


----------

